# Specialized Dealer question - what does the dealer actually do on a build



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm curious because the last bike I picked up was a 2014 roubaix expert, and the dealer did a pretty sloppy job on the build. Cables were not connected property (the 6800GS has a unique bolt position), the seatpost was inserted w/out paste (and slipped), etc. Nothing that couldn't be corrected but I was surprised, and don't have confidence they could build up another one properly.

So assuming I liked the pricing from this dealer, what would I need to do myself if I asked them to leave it in the box?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the factory does the majority of the build.

When you pull it from the box, 90% is already assembled. Dealers install the handlebars into the stem, put the seatpost on (and yes, the shop should have used the friction paste), and attach the front wheel.... after that.. it's primarily fine tuning of the drivetrain (and truing up of the wheels)


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

I was at the dealer when my Roubaix was taken out of the box. It looked like this:


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Good to know. The "fine tuning" is probably where the cables were mis-installed while trying to get the shifting just right.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Perfect, thanks for that. While some shops certainly are very good, this one which shall remain nameless might be better off leaving things in the box.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

salesguy said:


> Perfect, thanks for that. While some shops certainly are very good, this one which shall remain nameless might be better off leaving things in the box.


While this shop may have benefited from leaving the bike in the box, their dealer agreement would not allow them to do so. 
They are required to assemble in full, before selling.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

This is why I don't buy complete bikes, just framesets. Less work, because when it's done, it's done. No going back to recheck/ redo what's not been done correctly. 

Just as an aside, some problems aren't created at the dealer. It's at the factories. And, like anything else, some wrenches are better than others.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

salesguy said:


> Cables were not connected property (the 6800GS has a unique bolt position), the seatpost was inserted w/out paste (and slipped), etc.


Did you address these issues with the dealer? Ask why they happened? 

Why not ask to speak to the owner/manager and say "Hey, I had all these problems on my last bike. I want to buy another, BUT how do I know you'll give me quality service or will I be better taking my money elsewhere?"


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

tlg said:


> Did you address these issues with the dealer? Ask why they happened?
> 
> Why not ask to speak to the owner/manager and say "Hey, I had all these problems on my last bike. I want to buy another, BUT how do I know you'll give me quality service or will I be better taking my money elsewhere?"


I did - but it's one of those situations where I'm getting a really good deal so being overly picky might jeopardize the discount. But considering the owner is the one building the bike it's probably worth mentioning before I order up another one. 

Having spend 25+ years riding and building bikes it's easy to be picky but everything really should work property from the get go. 

i'm also 2 hrs from the shop so stopping in is no easy task.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

salesguy said:


> Good to know. The "fine tuning" is probably where the cables were mis-installed while trying to get the shifting just right.


From the picture posted there are no derailleur cables connected when it's taken out of the box. So there's plenty of opportunity to botch the cable install and derailleur tuning. My first brand new Roubaix the FD rubbed on the granny gear. Took it back to the shop and they adjusted it and it rubbed on the smallest cog. After that I took it elsewhere. I've since learned how to adjust derailleurs myself. I did get a killer deal on the bike though...

My Bikes Direct bike came fully assembled though including perfectly tuned derailleurs right out of the box. All I had to do was mount the wheels, seat post, bars and pedals.


----------



## ColoradoXJ13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I worked in a shop for years, and I'd say that the shop you bought the bike from either has bad or lazy mechanics. Depending on which mechanic built a bike at my shop, some would slap them together, some would totally disassemble the bike out of the box and do everything properly while re-assembling (trim cables, regrease all bearings, etc). I have bought a couple BD bikes and completely broke them down before reassembling, found bearings with little or no grease, etc. I also rebuild bikes that I buy from shops as well, because I don't trust other mechanics, I know I do things the right way, so I do them myself.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

ColoradoXJ13 said:


> I worked in a shop for years, and I'd say that the shop you bought the bike from either has bad or lazy mechanics. Depending on which mechanic built a bike at my shop, some would slap them together, some would totally disassemble the bike out of the box and do everything properly while re-assembling (trim cables, regrease all bearings, etc). I have bought a couple BD bikes and completely broke them down before reassembling, found bearings with little or no grease, etc. I also rebuild bikes that I buy from shops as well, because I don't trust other mechanics, I know I do things the right way, so I do them myself.


This ^^^^
I would say the average road bike buyer is completely unaware of the bell curve of bike shop talent when it comes to putting together a bike. Further it goes well beyond the talent of the mechanics which can be quite lacking but rather how busy they are or what is expected of them, morale etc.

A lot of the issues about crank, BB and groupset issues has to do with how the bikes are put together and/or tuned.


----------

